# Microchip y ON comprarian Atmel



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2008)

El 2 de octubre de 2008, Microchip Technology Incorporated y ON Semiconductor Corporation anunciaron en común que han enviado una oferta a la junta directiva de Atmel Corporation para adquirir Atmel.

La oferta, que está siendo llevada por Microchip, de U$ 5.00 por acción proporciona un premio de 52.4% a la cotización al cierre de Atmel de U$ 3.28 el 1 de octubre de 2008, y valora Atmel en U$ 2300 millones







Fuente: Naiper Partnetrship Ltd.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fogonazo!... me estas fallando!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/fin-guerra-pic-avr-16383/


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2008)

No lo habia visto, sorry ! ops:  ops:

Y eso que esta semana no me drogue ni le di al alcohol.


----------

